# John Thorne Books



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

Has anyone read any of John's books (Pot on the Fire, Outlaw Cook, Serious Pig)?

Enjoy them?

thanks


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Outlaw Cook is a great read! It is inspirational and entertaining; it is written in the 'epic' style and does well to hold your interest. John Thorne is a very, very food-saavy individual. His website (www.outlawcook.com) is full of very insightful information. Serious Pig is also a well written story. He and his wife do much to keep contemporary food writing in America alive and formidable. You would do well to read any of his books.


----------



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

glad to hear that. I should be getting Outlaw Cook via mail any day now. thanks


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Good to hear.... please be sure to post your review!!


----------



## jeffk8900 (Jan 9, 2001)

I am reading two of his books right now, "Serious Pig" and "Outlaw Cook," and for somebody who devours food books these have quickly become two of my favorites. I was lucky enough to discove John Thorne and his work three weeks ago in a bookstore in Cambridge. I think that he brings a certain honest, maybe folksy, and extremely thoughtful opinion and twist on all things related to gastronomy that he writes about. I highly recommend his works and his website (that I just became a member of). Highly recommended.
Enjoy!


----------



## aaronproot (Jun 24, 2005)

I love his books and wish he'd do a new one.


----------

